# very clean 2.5 vectra engine



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

after reading the other thread on the 2.6 vectra, i thought i would show off my old engine bay in my 2.5 gsi.

cleaned with auto glym power max 2,

most of it was painted so i was waxed with zymol carbon,
the silicone was dressed with 303 dressing and so were the plastics.









































































the car was running around 220bhp at the wheels,


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

That looks nice.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice bit of colour coding.

A couple of the hoses look a bit stretched (one split).
Nice and tidy though.

Chris.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate,

the induction hoses are actully different diamiters at the ends than in the middle hence the stretched look, also yes there is a slit in there but that was because after 2 drives to demon tweeks and still the wrong size hose i had enough so had to improvise :lol:

but the split there would of not made any difference to the running,


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

worst modern v6 ever, one of the ****test cars ive ever drove/owned


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate,


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking nice matey! but 220 at the wheels? X32?
HID's too, and like he irmy grille. nice touch, that. 


Just a thought, i've seen a alot of the plenums done in a differing range of colours but the thing that lets them down in all cases (and this isnt a dig,by the way! ) is that the cam covers look pants! mine was the same! always covered in oily mank! damn vauxhall and their designs!! 
In fairness, at least theyre not white!! (i had an ST200 and cringed when people did theirs white!!!)

E.O.B hoses? 

Swift edit: you on vvoc? if you are, look for **si**'s st200, he's managed to get rid of the EGR valve under the scuttle and it really tidies up the left side of the bay. (he is a bit anal though, to be honest!!)


swift second edit: you say "old"...ah, you dont have it anymore?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

liamsxa said:


> worst modern v6 ever, one of the ****test cars ive ever drove/owned


Why not comment on the cleanliness of it rather than knock someones pride and joy.

Back on topic.

Looks bloody great mate :thumb:

Have you dont eh outside yet?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

egon said:


> Looking nice matey! but 220 at the wheels? X32?
> HID's too, and like he irmy grille. nice touch, that.
> 
> Just a thought, i've seen a alot of the plenums done in a differing range of colours but the thing that lets them down in all cases (and this isnt a dig,by the way! ) is that the cam covers look pants! mine was the same! always covered in oily mank! damn vauxhall and their designs!!
> ...


hi mate, yeah when i bought the car it was 219 at the fly as the previas owner had a bit of a regal motorsport fetish so i threw probably another £1500 or there about's at it to get it upto thet sort of power, it was still the X25 engine but it was pretty much at it's peak,

it had CDX zenon's on too and yes the hoses were E.O.B apart from the induction ones that were custom samco's

i am on VVOC as i don't have this car anymore, "mr highline" is the new owner i now have a supertourer :thumb:



Showshine said:


> Why not comment on the cleanliness of it rather than knock someones pride and joy.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> ...


thanks mate,

yeah hear is a couple of the outside,

2 stage machine polish (can't remember the products etc it was a long time ago) but i can remember i waxed it with dodo juice blue velvet as this was the first car i used my new post on and the reason i got a dodo fetish :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

before you all say it i know the wheels are dirty,

they had just been refurbed so i was keeping any type of cleaner away from them for a week or so,


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice looking car mate....Chorley St garage aswell....not too far away from me


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like that was hard work! Nice results though, well done:thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Lets have a look at the Supertourer then.......


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

engine bay looks very clean mate. 

looks good.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ScoobyDan said:


> Lets have a look at the Supertourer then.......


here you go,




























as you can see this one is not a car i clean and pose in :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Nice looking car mate....Chorley St garage aswell....not too far away from me


yeah it had a bit of work work done there, geoff and the guys there are all top guys, known them for years,


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> worst modern v6 ever, one of the ****test cars ive ever drove/owned


From the rules (which as a long standing member you should be familiar with):-

*"As the saying goes "If you have nothing nice to say then don't say it".
*

and from the 'Gallery' section rules:-

*Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in the "Showroom", remember were about detailing and paint correction etc...(remember the car is probably their pride and joy).*


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> From the rules (which as a long standing member you should be familiar with):-
> 
> *"As the saying goes "If you have nothing nice to say then don't say it".
> *
> ...


thanks viper but i did't mind really,

the vectra's in standerd form weather it be a v6 or not are pretty poor cars, in my opinion but with some engine and suspension mods they can me made into very nice drives, :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> thanks viper but i did't mind really,
> 
> the vectra's in standerd form weather it be a v6 or not are pretty poor cars, in my opinion but with some engine and suspension mods they can me made into very nice drives, :thumb:


No problem, and fair enough, mate  but *I* mind  and I'm not having unnecessary comments like that on this site...period.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

good point :thumb:


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

In fairness though, the supertouring was better value than the ST200, as theyre a bit overhyped. Fiddly brakes, spine shattering suspension and funky seats, impossible to keep clean wheels, anally retentive owners?
nah, stick with the normal supertouring.. Much more sensible...

I managed to plonk mine on track and it was nice. about the only place it made sense!
And also managed to irritate all the anal owners by stickering it up for a show...


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

may i?



















see if you can guess which one is which..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a veccy from new in 2001. I got the sri 150 which to me at the time was a rocket on wheels as it was the first new car i owned for myself.

Dont know why they get slated because i never had any problems at all.

Looks tidy


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys,

that ST is really nice :thumb:

showshine

i think it just depends on whitch one you get,

the blue GSI i had was awsome and i loved ever minuite of owning it and was gutted i had to sell it,

but

the super tourer i have now is a pain in the ****, never run right since i bought it, starts to rust if it see's a puddle and most people think it's a standerd vectra,

i would of sold it if it was not for the rareity of it,


----------



## E30 sam (Jan 20, 2010)

I just love looking at your work nic, i would love to take all my cars to you if i still lived in Preston and could afford to.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

220bhp ATW? Equates to about 250 at the flywheel?? What's it had done to output that much?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

a lot mate a hell of a lot :lol:

tbh though i did cheat a little as i got it and it was already running 219bhp at the fly so i did't need to do a lot more to get the extra power, (i never ran right for more than 10 min though when it was running that power :wall: )

i have a build thread on vvoc i will try and find it for you :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Both cars a mint!!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## MattySRi (Apr 20, 2007)

Good work mate!

I had a V6 too, see my avatar...it was standard bar a new filter but sounded awesome, and was mint :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

MattySRi said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> I had a V6 too, see my avatar...it was standard bar a new filter but sounded awesome, and was mint :thumb:


I've still got mine tucked away in a garage awaiting to restore it to it's former glory when I get the time. U gotta love the V6 GSI's. :thumb:


----------

